# misery loves company



## eva-

Buongiorno a tutti.

C'e' un detto equivalente a "misery loves company" in Italiano?

Grazie mille!


----------



## narmoriel

eva- said:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> C'e' un detto equivalente a "misery loves company" in Italiano?
> 
> Grazie mille!


 
Hi,
I don't remember if there is:
" I guai non vengono mai da soli" That could be " Troubles never came alone (?) or troubles loves company"
or
"La miseria non viene mai da sola" that could be " misery loves company"

I'll try to remember  better.
Narmoriel


----------



## claudine2006

Non so se ne capisco bene il senso. Potrebbe essere "aver compagno al duol scema la pena".


----------



## cas29

Claudine,it doesn't mean that you have* less* misery if someone else is miserable too - only that you feel better _precicely because _they are miserable too.


----------



## narmoriel

Hi,
I thought that the literally translation is:
"la miseria ( infelicità ) ama la compagnia" that is " non viene da sola
In Italy we say that troubles don't came  alone (? da soli? ) because if you have a trouble it is sure that an other trouble will came  . So often peolpe have a lot of problems in the same time.
I think it is so.
Narmoriel


----------



## eva-

Misery loves company vuol dire che sei meno infelice quando c'e' anche qualcun'altro che condivide la tua stessa infelicita'.  Ad esempio, se mi bocciano a scuola, ma bocciano anche tutti i miei compagni, posso dire che misery loves company - cioe', mi sento meno mane perche hanno bocciato pure gli altri!


----------



## Danieloid

La situazione è drammatica, è da poco successa una cosa terribile. Una signora entra in un ufficio. La segretaria, che la conosce, le si fa incontro molto agitata.

Oh, Mrs. Benson… he just walked in.
(misery loves company)
Are you nervous too?

Il mio problema è come rendere in italiano "misery loves company"
Io vorrei scrivere "cercando conforto".
Che ne pensate?
Grazie!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Non capisco l'inglese, forse qualcun'altro può aiutarti, ma avrei bisogno di un po' più contesto prima di poter capire e tentare una traduzione.
A chi riferisci con "he".... Mrs Benson è la donna che è appena entrata in ufficio? O il nome della segretaria? 
Chi è la persona che dice la parte in inglese?


----------



## Danieloid

La signora Benson è andata nell'ufficio del suo fidanzato, che è arrivato da poco (he just walked in). Chi parla è la segretaria del fidanzato, agitata per quanto è appena successo, un evento drammatico che ha coinvolto tutta la nazione.

So che "misery loves company" è una frase idiomaticache significa "la sofferenza si sopporta meglio in compagnia", ma naturalmente in italiano non si dice così. Meglio, la didascalia si potrebbe tradurre anche "poi, poiché la sofferenza si sopporta meglio in compagnia", ma vorrei trovare qualcosa di più sintetico. Cercavo quindi un'alternativa che rendesse il senso, e proponevo "cercando conforto". Cioè la segretaria parla alla signora Benson, e cercando conforto le chiede: "È agitata anche lei?"


----------



## artemide14

Nessuna delle traduzioni sopra è corretta.
In inglese si dice "Misery loves company", che non si traduce facilmente in italiano, ma riferisce alla malignità di chi, davanti alla disgrazia, dispiacere, o sofferenza di un'altra persona, GODE, in quanto hanno loro la stessa sfiga.

Qualcuno sa tradurre la frase in modo che rende questo (pur orribile) concetto?


----------



## johngiovanni

Welcome to the forum.
That's how I understood the expression, but how to render that meaning in Italian?  Forse: "Coloro che si lagnano sempre amano / godono la compagnia di altri lamentoni"?


----------



## stella_maris_74

artemide14 said:


> Nessuna delle traduzioni sopra è corretta.
> In inglese si dice "Misery loves company", che non si traduce facilmente in italiano, ma riferisce alla malignità di chi, davanti alla disgrazia, dispiacere, o sofferenza di un'altra persona, GODE, in quanto hanno loro la stessa sfiga.
> 
> Qualcuno sa tradurre la frase in modo che rende questo (pur orribile) concetto?



Bisognerebbe vedere a seconda del contesto e del registro. In mancanza di un detto codificato, e parlando colloquialmente, io direi "Gli sfigati godono delle sfighe altrui", ma è ovvio che non si adatterebbe a registri più formali o letterari.
Artemide, tu avevi un contesto preciso in mente?


----------



## King Crimson

Non mi viene in mente nulla di idiomatico, ma il concetto mi sembra esprimibile con qualcosa del tipo: _se sto male io (allora) devono star male tutti_.

EDIT: incrocio con stella...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> That's how I understood the expression, but how to render that meaning in Italian?  Forse: "Coloro che si lagnano sempre amano / godono la compagnia di altri lamentoni"?



That would mean something a little different: moaners enjoy their peers' company (which is also true)


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Paul.  Another try:  "Coloro che si sentono sfortunati possono derivare soddisfazione nel sapere che esistono altri sfortunati".
(Dominici de Gravina, 14th Century: "It is comfort to the unfortunate to have had companions in woe" - from the Latin.  So this is not a new idea).


----------



## artemide14

Lovely, molto poetico...ma...secondo me non rende. Il concetto di "Misery loves company" è di sentimento di perfidia, invidia...non si tratta di trovare conforto nel dispiacere o afflizione altrui.   



johngiovanni said:


> Thanks, Paul.  Another try:  "Coloro che si sentono sfortunati possono derivare soddisfazione nel sapere che esistono altri sfortunati".
> (Dominici de Gravina, 14th Century: "It is comfort to the unfortunate to have had companions in woe" - from the Latin.  So this is not a new idea).



Anziché una traduzione della frase, esiste, in italiano un corrispondente proverbio? 
Se non esiste, ne sono contenta:  significa che il concetto è altrettanto inesistente!
Saluti a tutti.


----------



## King Crimson

Esatto, è il sentimento del bambino che ha portato il pallone per giocare ma quando sta perdendo lo prende e dice agli altri bambini: "e allora non gioca più nessuno!"


----------



## alicip

Forse: "Gli sfortunati godono delle disgrazie altrui."


----------



## MR1492

johngiovanni said:


> "Coloro che si sentono sfortunati possono derivare soddisfazione nel sapere che esistono altri sfortunati".
> (Dominici de Gravina, 14th Century: "It is comfort to the unfortunate to have had companions in woe" - from the Latin.  So this is not a new idea).



I think this is the closest to the original.  I don't like the use of _godere _as, at least to me, implies taking joy in the misfortune of others.  The original seems to say that those who are miserable take solace from the misery of others or knowing that others also experience misery.

Phil


----------



## rrose17

artemide14 said:


> Lovely, molto poetico...ma...secondo me non rende. Il concetto di "Misery loves company" è di sentimento di perfidia, invidia...non si tratta di trovare conforto nel dispiacere o afflizione altrui.


I don't know that this is true, or else there are broader meanings to this fairly innocuous expression. 
A. I just lost my job.
B. Oh no! So did I!
A. Really? Well I'm coming over then. Misery loves company. We can commiserate and binge watch "House of Cards".


----------



## johngiovanni

You are very right, Rrose:  "Misery loves company.  Let's open a bottle of ... and wallow together"."


----------



## Odysseus54

johngiovanni said:


> You are very right, Rrose:  "Misery loves company.  Let's open a bottle of ... and wallow together"."




There you could perhaps say "Mal comune mezzo gaudio".


----------



## johngiovanni

Thanks, Od.  I've been struggling (and still am) with this Italian expression, but I think I'm getting there slowly.  I found on the venerable Wiki, under "Schadenfreude" - which I think I am permitted to say since we use it in English sometimes (?)- : " _Mal comune, mezzo gaudio_ (proverbio). Ha una doppia interpretazione: una sventura condivisa con altri può essere meglio sopportata, poiché è possibile confortarsi a vicenda; oppure perché si gode che altri patiscano la nostra stessa sventura."  It's the "doppia interpretazione" and the basic meaning of the Italian which confuse me.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Odysseus54 said:


> There you could perhaps say "Mal comune mezzo gaudio".



But that's different. One thing is thinking that if we're not alone in our unhappiness maybe life is not that tough, another thing is wishing someone all the worst only because we are a misery.


----------



## johngiovanni

Ciao, Paul.  I have always thought "Misery loves company" was the former, but perhaps I'm too nice.


----------



## Odysseus54

Paulfromitaly said:


> But that's different. One thing is thinking that if we're not alone in our unhappiness maybe life is not that tough, another thing is wishing someone all the worst only because we are a misery.



In fact here we have two schools of thought - one (Artemide14) believes that the English expression is about 'perfidia, invidia etc.'.  The other (Rrose, Johngiovanni) who believe it is about sharing.

Personally, I did not know the expression.  I am just trying to help  .  If it is what the 'good guys' say, I think 'mal comune' could work.




johngiovanni said:


> Thanks, Od. I've been struggling (and still am) with this Italian expression, but I think I'm getting there slowly. I found on the venerable Wiki, under "Schadenfreude" - which I think I am permitted to say since we use it in English sometimes (?)- : " _Mal comune, mezzo gaudio_ (proverbio). Ha una doppia interpretazione: una sventura condivisa con altri può essere meglio sopportata, poiché è possibile confortarsi a vicenda; oppure perché si gode che altri patiscano la nostra stessa sventura." It's the "doppia interpretazione" and the basic meaning of the Italian which confuse me.



To confuse things further, I would add a third 'interpretation' - when I say 'mal comune, mezzo gaudio' , I generally mean 'if it's happening to both of us, it can't be that bad - it's not such an exceptional event, it seems'.

Plus you have your ironic use, and there all bets are off.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

johngiovanni said:


> Ciao, Paul.  I have always thought "Misery loves company" was the former, but perhaps I'm too nice.



I've always interpreted it to mean "Unhappy  people  like  other  people  to  be  unhappy  too" which is closer to the latter

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/Misery+loves+company


----------



## johngiovanni

Quote: "I don't know that this is true, or else there are broader meanings to this fairly innocuous expression."
I think it is interesting that we can use an expression like this which we have heard before and think we perfectly understand the meaning of it, then - when we see very plausible interpretations given by others -, we wonder if we ever really understood it.  In Rrose's context, for example, a speaker is "quoting" the expression  (knowing it's not original) and putting his/ her particular gloss on it. As Od said: "Plus you have your ironic use, and there all bets are off."  In that context it makes perfect sense.  Perhaps we have to accept that different "sfumature" are possible?


----------



## King Crimson

As to "mal comune mezzo gaudio" I agree with Paul (post #24) and therefore disagree with Wiki. This saying to me has a chiefly positive connotation and although you could argue that to find solace you need someone who has the same problem as you (thereby implying that you need someone else’s suffering), this does not equate to _enjoying_ someone else’s suffering, which is the meaning of Schadenfreude.
Interestingly, the thread on mal comune mezzo gaudio (there had to be one, didn't there?), started from “misery loves company”, but then all posters proposed other sayings, for example the popular “A trouble shared is a trouble halved”, which would appear to confirm the interpretation of "mal comune mezzo gaudio" I was discussing above. As to “misery loves company” it seems we don’t have a consensus on what it means (or, at least, its meaning seems to be context-dependent) so maybe it would be worth discussing it in the EO forum.


----------



## alicip

Sinceramente, ho sempre interpretato "misery loves company" come "people who are unhappy like to share their troubles with others" e l'ho sempre considerato come una variante moderna dell'antico proverbio latino "solamen miseris socios habuisse doloris" il quale significa "è di conforto agli infelici aver compagni nel dolore". C'è anche un'altra variante italiana che a me piace tanto: "La consolazione di un disperato è di vederne un altro", ma questa mi sembra più adatta per tradurre l'altra interpretazione di "misery loves company". Per "mal comune, mezzo gaudio" il *CVC *offre queste varianti in inglese: "A trouble shared is a trouble halved.", "Two in distress make sorrow less" con le quali sono d'accordo.


----------



## bridgetjones

anch'io avevo pensato a "Mal comune mezzo gaudio" ma leggendo  più attentamente cosa significa "Misery loves company" non sono più così sicura. Sbirciando su internet ho visto che c'è pure chi lo interpreta come "non c'è due senza tre" ma non mi sembra proprio


----------

